# base de datos  que se puedan guardar datos y modificarlos en dev c++



## andbrs (Nov 28, 2012)

como dice el titulo necesito hacer una base de datos en dev c++ pero ese no es mi problema el problema es que necesito guardar un nombre por ejemplo "pablo" pero si el usuario desea seguir guardando nombres al momento de guardar el segundo este se sobrescribe sobre el primer nombre en este caso "pablo" eso se que se hace con vectores pero la verdad no lo entiendo muy bien si alguien sabe una librería para que cada ves que guarde un nombre este se guarde en una variable ejemplo nombre 1 y luego el segundo se guarde en ejemplo 2
subo mi programa pero no esta fianlizado ni mucho menos esta en block de notas
lo que quiero decir es que si me pueden nombrar una libreria ocualquier herramienta que me permita guardar el primer nombre y al ingresar el segundo no se me sobrescriba en la misma variable si no que al asignarle el segundo nombre sea en otra variable
me serviría mucho una biblioteca (por ejm ioestream) que recorriera un vector y lo guarde en lugares vacios
aaaa y el archivo es para que lo peguen en dev c++ para que tengan una idea del trabajo


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola andres1594

Hay varios tipos de bases de datos, dale una leída a lo que dice wikipedia.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Base_de_datos
sobre todo a la cita que dice: 2 Modelos de bases de datos

Supongo que ese código que adjuntaste en el archivo llamado base.txt generaría un .EXE para PC.
El truco está en primero ver si ya existe el registro “Pablo” en la base de datos:
Luego ir a un procedimiento o a otro,
Si ya existe, agregar-modificar los datos.
Si no existe, crear el registro y guardar los datos.

Espero esto te ayude a continuar con tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2012)

Primero: hay que saber que es, que hace y como se trabaja con una base de datos.
Segundo: hay que aprender el lenguaje SQL... al menos lo básico.
Tercero: Hay que buscar el software *SQLite *que es una BBDD embebida, open source y gratuita que soporta el lenguaje SQL.
Cuarto: te deseo suerte....


----------



## MVB (Nov 28, 2012)

Bueno, primero que todo aunque las respuestas de MrCarlos y de ezavalla son correctas, no creo que sea lo mejor para lo que buscas, pues SQL ya es algo totalemente diferente, por lo que veo que estas haciendo es simplemente una aplicacion sencilla

Que se necesita par hacer esto?
1. Tener conocimiento de uso de apuntadores en C/C++
2. Saber sobre listas enlazadas.
3. Un poco de paciencia y dedicacion.

saludos!


----------

